# Gundog training



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

My obedience trainer is putting on a gundog training weekend, bringing in a trainer. She does this every couple of months, I think.

I am definitely taking my mini, for beginner gundog training, just for the fun of it. I know a guy locally who uses a mini to retrieve rabbits when he goes shooting, which is just the coolest thing ever with a poodle.

Anyone know what to expect in a beginner gundog class? Simple retrieve games?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

A good retriever game you can play is a simple one. Get duck or other bird scent from a game supple store, then just put it on a tennis ball. I do this when I'm practicing with Vegas.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy brought me a baby rabbit (poor thing was dying of mixy) not once, but twice, when she was still a puppy. It has taken some time to teach her to retrieve, as usually she and Sophy play tug and wrestling and then forget all about the toy, but a few minutes throwing a ball for her on her own the other day more or less got it established. With the rabbit, she just did a perfect retrieve and dropped it at my feet. There are some very, very powerful instincts in there working in your favour!


----------

